

Keen IO releases API for /dev/null - dzello
https://keen.io/blog/46856249197/keen-io-releases-api-for-dev-null

======
mwetzler
Did someone flag this? Curious how it dropped from #28 to #58 in a matter of
minutes.

------
daGrevis
April fools!

